# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Rounding  to the nearest even number

## SIDCA

I&#39;m looking for a rouding routine  
For integers ending in ?5? round to the nearest even number.
    e.g.  3.465 rounds to 3.46 
          3.455 rounds to 3.46
          3.475 rounds to 3.48

Using the function Round this way : &#34;select  Round(Nbr/1,2)*1&#34;
 gives me the following number

          3.465 rounds to 3.47  (Not Ok)
          3.455 rounds to 3.46  (Ok)
          3.475 rounds to 3.48  (Ok) 

Thinks to  helping me

----------

